# Adams Acres Baileys Kids!



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

It's a girl!! Pretty sure she's done but keeping an eye out...

































]


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

You can always bounce her to find out if there is more, I did that to my doe. 

Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

It's been over two hours. Mom is eating and drinking. Baby is eating well too. We are done. Just waiting on the placenta. 

Baby's name is Baileys Irish Cream


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A real sweetie pie there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Two hours doing well. Mom is great for a FF!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , so adorable  What a pretty little doe 
Congrats !


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

She is gorgeous - congrats


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

She's a pretty one, congrats!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Very pretty. Love her color. Like the name too. It fits. Congrats


----------

